# Third Annual BBF Prediction Contest!



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome to the Third Annual BBF NBA Prediction Contest!

First and foremost, here is the best reason to participate!

$850 total pot in prizes!

$500 for the poster who finishes first, $250 for the poster who finishes second, and $100 for the poster who finishes third!

What do you have to do to win? Just end up with the most points!

Here's how the contest works:

Phase 1:

You pick the sixteen NBA playoff teams IN THE ORDER THAT THEY WILL FINISH IN THE CONFERENCE PLAYOFF SEEDINGS. For each right guess, you will receive 1 point. Here is an example: Say you are picking Miami to finish first in the East, and they do. That means you will get 1 point for the correct prediction. However, if Miami finishes second, you get no points for that prediction.

(See the bottom for a full example.)

It's as simple as that!

Given the parameters above, a total maximum of 16 points is possible.

The contest thread (this thread!) opens now, and closes for phase 1 at 8 p.m. EST (5 PST) on Tuesday, October 29.

Phase 2:

The top 25 posters get to move on to the final phase of the contest. (That is, the top 25 posters with at least 1 point. If you are in 25th place or higher and you have zero points, you do not get to move on.)

Your points in phase 1 are carried into phase 2.

The contest thread re-opens as soon as the season ends and all the playoff teams and their spots are determined. Scores will be tallied at that time and the poster standings will be posted.

Then, each poster that has moved on to phase 2 will be able to make their predictions as to who wins each playoff series. Again, one point will be awarded for a correct prediction, 0 points for an incorrect prediction. Predictions will be made for each phase of the playoffs (conference quarter-finals, conference semi-finals, conference finals, and NBA finals). Correct predictions early on in the playoffs are crucial here, since the later rounds will all be incorrect if you pick wrong teams to advance.

The thread will close one hour before the first playoff game is played.

In the event of a tie, the earlier poster (via the time stamp on the thread) will be considered the winner. In the unlikely event that tied posters posted their predictions at the same time, the pot will split for those two places. In determining whether 2 or more posters posted at the same time, time stamps on the thread will be used. It does not matter that one post is ahead of the other. If it's the same time stamp, then the posters posted at the same time.

The top point-getting poster will win $500. The second place finisher will win $250, and the third place finisher will win $100. There is no prize money for anyone finishing lower than third place.

In the unlikely event that there are ties, the two (or more posters) will split the two (or more) places involved. For example, if two posters tie for first place, then they will split the first prize and the second prize combined.

All posters, including moderators and administrators, can participate in the contest. The administrators cannot claim a prize, however. Should an administrator win first prize, for example, they would be skipped over, and the second place winner will win the first prize, and so on down the line.

All decisions are final. Payment will be made via PayPal.

Any questions in regard to the contest should be in the form of a PM to me.

Good luck!

Full example:

Eastern Conference (predictions)

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Boston
4. New York
5. New Jersey
6. Orlando
7. Milwaukee
8. Indiana

Eastern Conference (actual)

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Boston
5. Orlando
6. Milwaukee
7. Toronto
8. Indiana

In this case, the poster scores 3 points, for predicting the correct conference seeding positions for Miami, Chicago, and Indiana.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Here are my predictions:

Eastern Conference

1. Indiana
2. Miami
3. New York
4. Brooklyn
5. Atlanta
6. Cleveland
7. Milwaukee
8. Boston

Western Conference

1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio
3. Golden State
4. Oklahoma City
5. Memphis
6. Denver
7. New Orleans
8. Houston


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Eastern Conference:
1. Miami
2. Indiana
3. Chicago
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Atlanta
7. Cleveland
8. Detroit

Western Conference:
1. OKC
2. Clippers
3. Spurs
4. Memphis
5. Houston
6. Golden State
7. Lakers
8. Minnesota

Edit: Ron, did you forget Chicago? I don't think you have them finishing 9th or worth in the East right?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

EAST

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Brooklyn
4. Indiana
5. New York
6. Cleveland
7. Detroit
8. Toronto


WEST.

1. Clippers
2. Spurs
3. OKC
4. Houston
5. Golden State
6. Memphis
7. Minnesota
8. Nuggets


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If I win I want to know where Basel's dad's liquor store is and I will spend the entire winnings there.

East

1. Chicago
2. Miami
3. Brooklyn
4. Indiana 
5. New York
6. Detroit
7. Washington
8. Atlanta

East

1. Clippers
2. Spurs
3. Thunder
4. Warriors
5. Rockets
6. Timberwolves
7. Memphis
8. Lakers


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Eastern Conference:

1. Chicago
2. Brooklyn
3. Miami
4. Indiana
5. New York 
6. Washington	
7. Cleveland
8. Detroit

Western Conference:

1. San Antonio	
2. Oklahoma City	
3. Clippers
4. Houston
5. Memphis
6. Golden State
7. Denver
8. Portland


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

bircan said:


> Edit: Ron, did you forget Chicago? I don't think you have them finishing 9th or worth in the East right?


Yes I did, and now I see I put Detroit in 8th when they will likely finish 16th in a 15th team conference.

Total brain fart. But what the hell, I can't win anything anyway.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Eastern Conference:

Miami
Brooklyn
Indiana
Chicago
New York
Cleveland
Atlanta
Detroit

Western Conference:

Clippers
OKC
Memphis
San Antonio
Golden State
Houston
Denver
Minnesota


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Brooklyn
4. Indiana
5. New York
6. Atlanta
7. Cleveland
8. Toronto

1. Oklahoma City
2. Memphis
3. LA Clippers
4. Houston
5. San Antonio
6. Golden State
7. Denver
8. LA Lakers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

East:

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Indiana
4. Brooklyn
5. Cleveland
6. New York
7. Toronto
8. Washington

West:

1. Clippers
2. Rockets
3. Thunder
4. Warriors
5. Spurs
6. Lakers
7. Grizzlies
8. Pelicans


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Eastern Conference:

1. Miami
2. Indiana 
3. Chicago
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Atlanta
7. Detroit 
8. Cleveland 

Western Conference:

1. OKC 
2. Clippers
3. Memphis
4. San Antonio
5. Golden State
6. Houston
7. Minnesota
8. Portland


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Is this going to be 3-peat?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Is this going to be 3-peat?


God, I hope not. You have basically one-half of my net worth now. :laugh:

Just kidding. Good luck. And I hope the Kings continue to punk your Canucks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Eastern Conference

1. Indiana
2. Miami
3. Brooklyn
4. New York
5. Atlanta
6. Detroit
7. Cleveland
8. Milwaukee

Western Conference

1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio
3. Oklahoma City
3. Golden State
4. Houston
5. Memphis
6. Denver
7. LA Lakers
8. Minnesota


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can I step down as Admin, make my predictions, then become Admin again?


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Eastern Conference:
1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Indiana
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Detroit
7. Washington
8. Cleveland

Western Conference
1. Houston
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. Oklahoma City
4. San Antonio
5. Memphis
6. Golden State
7. Dallas
8. Minnesota


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Can I step down as Admin, make my predictions, then become Admin again?


Just root for me since you will benefit if I win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Just root for me since you will benefit if I win.


Deal.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*East*
1. Chicago Bulls
2. Indiana Pacers
3. Miami Heat
4. Brooklyn Nets
5. Cleveland Cavaliers
6. New York Knicks
7. Detroit Pistons
8. Atlanta Hawks

*West*
1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Memphis Grizzlies
5. Houston Rockets
6. Golden State Warriors
7. Denver Nuggets
8. Minnesota Timberwolves


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Eastern Conference

1. Chicago
2. Miami
3. Indiana
4. Brooklyn
5. Cleveland
6. New York
7. Atlanta
8. Milwaukee

Western Conference

1. San Antonio
2. Clippers
3. OKC
4. Houston
5. Golden State
6. Memphis
7. Timberwolves
8. Denver


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Eastern Conference
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Brooklyn Nets
4. Indiana Pacers
5. New York Knicks
6. Cleveland
7. Toronto Raptors
8. Detroit Pistons

Western Conference
1. Memphis Grizzlies
2. LA Clippers
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Houston Rockets
6. San Antonio Spurs
7. New Orleans Pelicans
8. Minnesota Timberwolves


----------



## gibsonpyper (Oct 21, 2013)

Eastern Conference

1. Miami Heat
2. Indiana Pacers
3. Chicago Bulls
4. Brooklyn Nets
5. New York Knicks
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Detroit Pistons
8. Cleveland Cavaliers

Western Conference
1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Golden State Warriors
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Houston Rockets
5. Los Angeles Clippers
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Los Angeles Lakers
8. New Orleans


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

hhmm. Joins just to post here? Alright who is making multiple accounts for this?!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> hhmm. Joins just to post here? Alright who is making multiple accounts for this?!


hoopfan101

On another note did someone run off IrvingxxXX?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> hoopfan101
> 
> On another note did someone run off IrvingxxXX?


Makes sense.


And my guess is you finally did.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

East
1)MIAMI 
2)INDIANA 
3)CHICAGO 
4)BROOKLYN 
5)NY 
6)DETROIT 
7)ATLANTA 
8)TORONTO

West

1)Thunder 
2)Clippers 
3)Spurs 
4)Rockets 
5)Grizzlies
6)Warriors 
7)Blazers 
8)Nuggets


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

l0st1 said:


> hhmm. Joins just to post here? Alright who is making multiple accounts for this?!



IP CHECK


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> 
> And my guess is you finally did.


You can blame me for running off HB and e-monk but I don't want Irvings blood on my hands.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

What ever happend to that guy who was making dumb threads about NBA bigs not having any talent


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> You can blame me for running off HB and e-monk but I don't want Irvings blood on my hands.


You know both of us have his blood on our hands. Cinco too.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Eastern Conference*
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Brooklyn Nets
4. New York Knicks
5. Indiana Pacers
6. Toronto Raptors
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Washington Wizards

*Western Conference*
1. L.A. Clippers
2. Memphis Grizzlies
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. San Antonio Spurs 
5. Houston Rockets
6. Dallas Mavericks
7. Golden State Warriors
8. L.A. Lakers


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> *Eastern Conference*
> 1. Miami Heat
> 2. Chicago Bulls
> 3. Brooklyn Nets
> ...


What's your reasoning for having Indiana 5th? That's mind blowing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Knick Killer said:


> What's your reasoning for having Indiana 5th? That's mind blowing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Having Indy 5th is waaaay more understandable than having the Raps 6th

Just isn't logical


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Knick Killer said:


> What's your reasoning for having Indiana 5th? That's mind blowing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Mostly just as a way of separating my picks from everyone else's to try to win to be honest. They're still the second best team in the East IMO, but I could see them cruising through the regular season and finishing a couple wins behind Brookyln, Chicago and/or New York.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I hope Emonk comes back


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

East:
1 Chicago 
2 Miami 
3 Indiana
4 Brooklyn
5 New York 
6 Atlanta 
7 Washington
8 Detroit

West:

1 San Antonio
2 golden state 
3 Houston 
4 OKC 
5 Clippers
6 Memphis
7 Dallas
8 Lakers

Ill finish later



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Am I allowed to edit my pick still? After watching the Bucks preseason game tonight, that team may not reach 20 wins...


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Just root for me since you will benefit if I win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> East:
> 1 Chicago
> 2 Miami
> 3 Indiana
> ...


So much for you feeling good about memphis moving forward.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> So much for you feeling good about memphis moving forward.


Thanks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

EAST

1.) Chicago Bulls
2.) Brooklyn Nets
3.) Miami Heat
4.) Indiana Pacers
5.) New York Knicks 
6.) Washington Wizards
7.) Toronto Raptors 
8.) Detroit Pistons

WEST

1.) San Antonio Spurs
2.) Oklahoma City Thunder
3.) Golden State Warriors
4.) Houston Rockets
5.) LA Clippers 
6.) Denver Nuggets
7.) Memphis Grizzlies 
8.) Portland Trail Blazers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just thought I'd chime in for those wondering where Irving is. He's still around, but not posting. He logged in a couple of days ago.


----------



## omer51 (Jan 31, 2011)

Eastern Conference

1. Bulls
2. Heat
3. Pacers
4. Nets
5. Knicks
6. Bullets
7. Cavs
8. Craptors

Western Conference

1. Spurs
2. Rockets
3. Clippers
4. Thunder
5. Grizzlies
6. Warriors
7. Nuggets
8. Mavs


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West
1-Clippers
2-Thunder
3-Warriors
4-Spurs
5-Rockets
6-Grizzlies
7 Pelicans
8-Mavs

East
1-Heat
2-Nets
3-Bulls
4-Pacers
5-Cavs
6-Knicks
7-Wizards
8-Raptors


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Eastern Conference*
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Indiana Pacers
4. Brooklyn Nets
5. New York Knicks
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Washington Wizards
8. Detroit Pistons

*Western Conference*
1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Houston Rockets
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Denver Nuggets
8. Minnesota Timberwolves


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

1. Chicago
2. Miami
3. Indiana
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Cleveland
7. Detroit
8. Milwaukee

Western Conference

1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio
3. Oklahoma City
4. Houston
5. Golden State
6. Memphis
7. Denver
8. Dallas


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Just thought I'd chime in for those wondering where Irving is. He's still around, but not posting. He logged in a couple of days ago.


Tell him I'm going to kick hobos ass if he picks on him again. And the present day me, not the 17 year old version.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

Eastern Conference

1. Chicago
2. Miami
3. Indiana
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Detroit
7. Cleveland
8. Washington

Western Conference

1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio
3. Oklahoma City
4. Houston
5. Golden St.
6. Memphis
7. Denver
8. Dallas


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

EAST 

1. Miami Heat 
2. Chicago Bulls 
3. New York Knicks 
4. Indiana Pacers
5. Atlanta Hawks
6. Brooklyn Nets 
7. Cleveland Cavilers 
8. Toronto Raptors 



WEST

1. LA Clippers 
2. Houston Rockets 
3. Oklahoma City Thunder 
4. Memphis Grizzles 
5. LA Lakers 
6. San Antonio Spurs 
7. Minnesota Timberwolves 
8. Golden St. Warriors


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

EAST
1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Indiana
4. New York
5. Washington
6. Brooklyn
7. Cleveland
8. Atlanta

WEST
1. LA Clippers
2. Oklahoma City
3. Houston
4. San Antonio
5. Golden State
6. Memphis
7. LA Lakers
8. Denver


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*EAST*

1) Bulls
2) Heat
3) Nets
4) Pacers
5) Knicks
6) Wizards
7) Pistons
8) Hawks

*WEST*

1) Spurs
2) Clippers
3) Thunder
4) Rockets
5) Warriors
6) Grizzlies
7) Blazers
8) Mavericks


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Eastern Conference:
1. Miami
2. Indiana
3. Chicago
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Atlanta
7. Cleveland
8. Detroit

Western Conference:
1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. Houston
3. San Antonio
4. Oklahoma City
5. Golden State
6. Memphis
7. Los Angeles Lakers
8. Denver


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

East:

1. Heat
2. Bulls
3. Nets
4. Pacers
5. Knicks 
6. Hawks
7. Cavs
8. Pistons

West:

1. Clippers
2. Spurs
3. Thunder
4. Rockets
5. Warriors
6. Grizzlies
7. Mavs
8. Lakers


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Eastern Conference:

Miami
Chicago
Brooklyn
Indiana
New York
Atlanta
Wizards
Detroit

Western Conference:

Spurs
Clippers
Thunder
Memphis
Houston
Warriors
Dallas
Lakers


----------



## uvm4life20 (Nov 19, 2010)

1. Heat
2. Chicago
3. Indiana
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Atlanta
7. Milwaukee
8. Cleveland

1. Oklahoma City
2. San Antonio
3. Clippers
4.Houston
5. Denver
6. Grizzlies
7. golden state
8. dallas


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Eastern Conference

1. Miami Heat
2. Indiana Pacers
3. Brooklyn Nets
4. Chicago Bulls
5. New York Knicks
6. Washington Wizards
7. Detroit Pistons
8. Cleveland Cavaliers

Western Conference

1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. Oklahoma City
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Houston Rockets
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Dallas Mavericks
8. Denver Nuggets


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

EAST:

CHICAGO
MIAMI
INDIANA
BROOKLYN
NEW YORK
ATLANTA
CLEVELAND
DETROIT

WEST:

LA CLIPPERS
OKLAHOMA CITY
HOUSTON
SAN ANTONIO
GOLDEN STATE
MEMPHIS
DENVER
NEW ORLEANS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Eastern Conference

Chicago Bulls
Miami Heat
Brooklyn Nets
New York Knicks (before anyone cries, homer pick, would have swapped with Indy here)
Indiana Pacers
Cleveland Cavaliers 
Detroit Pistons
Washington Wizards

Western Conference

Houston Rockets
San Antonio Spurs
Los Angeles Clippers
Oklahoma City Thunder
Golden State Warriors
Memphis Grizzlies 
Los Angeles Lakers
Dallas Mavericks


----------



## Jahiegel (Apr 28, 2012)

Eastern Conference
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Indiana Pacers
4. Brooklyn Nets
5. New York Knicks
6. Detroit Pistons
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Cleveland Cavaliers

Western Conference
1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. San Antonio Spurs
4. Houston Rockets
5. Memphis Grizzlies
6. Golden State Warriors
7. Denver Nuggets
8. Minnesota Timberwolves


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll give this a go. Maybe it'll give me a reason to come back on here since it seems some of the dolt trolling is gone.

_Eastern Conference:_
1] Miami Heat
2] Chicago Bulls
3] Brooklyn Nets
4] Indiana Pacers
5] Cleveland Cavaliers
6] New York Knicks
7] Detroit Pistons
8] Atlanta Hawks


_Western Conference:_
1] Houston Rockets
2] Los Angeles Clippers
3] San Antonio Spurs
4] Oklahoma City Thunder
5] Golden State Warriors
6] Memphis Grizzlies
7] Denver Nuggets
8] Los Angeles Lakers



Didn't put much thought to this. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

EAST
1. Chicago
2. Miami
3. Brooklyn
4. Indiana 
5. New York
6. Detroit
7. Washington
8. Atlanta

WEST
1. Spurs
2. Thunder
3. Clippers
4. Warriors
5. Rockets
6. Timberwolves
7. Grizzlies
8. Pelicans


----------



## Lakershow24444 (Oct 29, 2013)

I know it too late but I'll post anyway. 

West:
1. Clippers
2. Spurs
3. Warriors
4. Thunder
5. Grizzlies
6. Rockets
7. Wolves
8. Lakers

East:
1. Bulls
2. Pacers
3. Heat
4. Nets
5. Knicks
6. Pistons
7. Wizards
8. Hawks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakershow24444 said:


> I know it too late but I'll post anyway.
> 
> West:
> Clippers
> ...


You should be fine. Keep going until 8 Eastern.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Talked to Ron. Thread is open until 8 eastern. Keep posting your predictions. Tell your friends to join as well.


----------



## Lakershow24444 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just realized I put 9 teams in the East. Take off the Cavs as me being a Laker fan I don't trust Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakershow24444 said:


> Just realized I put 9 teams in the East. Take off the Cavs as me being a Laker fan I don't trust Bynum.


Edited and fixed it for you. Welcome to the boards. Go take a look around and give your thoughts in the Clippers/Lakers game thread for tonight. :cheers:


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Eastern Conference:

Miami
Chicago
New York
Indiana
Brooklyn
Washington
Cleveland
Milwaukee

Western Conference:

Thunder
San Antonio
Houston
Los Angeles Clippers
Memphis
Golden State
Los Angeles Lakers
Denver


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miami
Chicago
Indiana
Brooklyn
New York
Atlanta
Washington
Cleveland



Los Angeles Clippers
San Antonio
Oklahoma City
Houston
Golden State
Memphis
Portland
New Orleans


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know why you're all entering. I've got this thing in the bag


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Contest closed. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't know about the Pacers-Magic game. Mine still count?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jace said:


> Didn't know about the Pacers-Magic game. Mine still count?


Yes. Deadline was 8 Eastern.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@Ron Don't forget about this. Time to start taking a look.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> @Ron Don't forget about this. Time to start taking a look.


No problem. Will update as soon as the season ends.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Here are the poster standings at season's end:

1. BenDengGo - 6
2. Ender - 5
3. omer51 - 5
4. 77AJ - 4
5. Floods - 4
6. Jamel Irief - 3
7. RR 823 - 3
8. Trent - 3
9. Kidd - 3
10. Goulet - 3
11. uvm4life20 - 3
12. TheAnswer - 3
13. seifer0406 - 2
14. OneBadLT123 - 2
15. Knick Killer - 2
16. gibsonpyper - 2
17. All Rim - 2
18. Luke - 2
19. Diable - 2
20. Porn Player - 2
21. kbdullah - 2
22. Firefight - 2
23. Jahiegel - 2
24. Bircan - 1
25. doctordrizzay - 1
26. Pacers Fan - 1
27. Kruetz35 - 1
28. stl775 - 1
29. Smath - 1
30. qross1fan - 1
31. Lakershow24444 - 1
32. EpicFailGuy - 1
33. Jace - 1
_________________________________

34. l0st1 - 0
35. MemphisX - 0
36. hobojoe - 0
37. Drizzy - 0
38. Gonzo - 0


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

All of you should double check my entries. Pretty sleepy now. LOL


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Next up is you pick the playoffs, winner for each round, all four rounds, right now, before the playoffs are due to start. Once the ball is jumped on the first playoff game, the contest will close again.

Here are the playoff matchups:

East:

(1) Indiana vs. (8) Atlanta
(2) Miami vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. (6) Brooklyn
(4) Chicago vs. (5) Washington

West:

(1) San Antonio vs. (8) Dallas
(2) Oklahoma City vs. (7) Memphis
(3) Los Angeles Clippers vs. (6) Golden State
(4) Houston vs. (5) Portland

Here is an example how to make your picks for all four rounds. Please follow the format laid out here, using city names rather than team names (exception for the Clippers, of course...use the full name).

Bold the winner!

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
*(3) Toronto* vs. (6) Brooklyn
(4) Chicago vs. *(5) Washington*

*Indiana* vs. Washington
*Miami* vs. Toronto

*Indiana* vs. Miami

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) Houston vs. *(5) Portland*

*San Antonio* vs. Portland
Oklahoma City vs. *Los Angeles Clippers*

San Antonio vs. *Los Angeles Clippers*

FINALS:

Indiana vs. *Los Angeles Clippers*


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

East:

(1) *Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
(2) *Miami *vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. (6)* Brooklyn*
(4) *Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

*Miami *vs Brooklyn
*Indiana* vs Chicago

*Miami* vs Indiana






West:

(1)* San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
(2) *Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
(3) *Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) *Houston* vs. (5) Portland

*San Antonio* vs Houston
Okc vs *LA*

Houston vs *LA*

Finals : La vs *Miami*


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
*(3) Toronto* vs. (6) Brooklyn
(4) *Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

*Indiana* vs. Chicago 
*Miami* vs. Toronto

*Indiana* vs. Miami

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
(2) Oklahoma City vs. (7) *Memphis*
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) *Houston* vs. (5) Portland

San Antonio vs. *Houston* 
*Los Angeles Clippers* vs Memphis 

Los Angeles Clippers vs *Houston* 

FINALS:

Indiana vs. *Houston*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
*(3) Toronto* vs. (6) Brooklyn
(4) Chicago vs. *(5) Washington*

*Indiana* vs. Washington
*Miami* vs. Toronto

*Indiana* vs. Miami

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) Houston vs. *(5) Portland*

*San Antonio* vs. Portland
Oklahoma City vs. *LA Clippers*

San Antonio vs. *LA Clippers*

FINALS:
Indiana vs. *LA Clippers*


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

East:

(1) *Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
(2) *Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. (6) *Brooklyn*
(4) Chicago vs. (5) *Washington*

*Indiana* vs. Washington
Miami vs. *Brooklyn*

*Indiana* vs. Brooklyn

West:

(1) *San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
(2) *Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
(3) *Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) *Houston* vs. (5) Portland

*San Antonio* vs. Houston
*OKC* vs. Clippers

*San Antonio* vs. OKC

Finals:

*San Antonio* vs. Indiana


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron said:


> Here are the poster standings at season's end:
> 
> 1. BenDengGo - 6
> 2. Ender - 5
> ...


I believe I am at 5 points.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I believe I am at 5 points.


I didn't compute your score because you are not eligible to win any money. You are an administrator. But you can play along anyway to see how you do.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol sorry @RollWithEm


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lot's of different predictions so far. I'm sitting decent at 3 I could easily get back in this if some of the top dogs get off track.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I edited my entry


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron said:


> I didn't compute your score because you are not eligible to win any money. You are an administrator. But you can play along anyway to see how you do.


I wasn't an admin when the contest began... plus I don't get payed to do this "job".


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LEast:

(1) *Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
(2) *Miami *vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. (6)* Brooklyn*
(4) *Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

*Miami *vs Brooklyn
*Indiana* vs Chicago

*Miami* vs Indiana






West:

(1)* San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
(2) *Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
(3) *Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) *Houston* vs. (5) Portland

*San Antonio* vs Houston
Okc vs *LA*

*San Antonio* vs LA

Finals : La vs *Miami*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I wasn't an admin when the contest began... plus I don't get payed to do this "job".


Correct. RWE should absolutely be eligible.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Stupid final day, I could have Dallas, OKC, and LAC correctly pegged if it wasn't for OKC and MEM pulling out 1-point victories.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I vote @RollWithEm as eligible.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, not even one point. Pathetic


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How about a compromise, rollwithems can play, but if rollwithems wins he too has to spend the cash at basels dads liquor store.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

East:

(1) Indiana vs. *(8) Atlanta*
*(2) Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
*(3) Toronto* vs. (6) Brooklyn
(4) Chicago vs. *(5) Washington*

*Washington* vs. Atlanta
*Miami* vs. Toronto

*Miami* vs. Washington

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
(3) Los Angeles Clippers vs. *(6) Golden State*
*(4) Houston* vs. (5) Portland

San Antonio vs. *Houston*
*Oklahoma City* vs. Golden State

*Oklahoma City* vs. Houston

*Miami* vs. Oklahoma City


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

East:

(1) *Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
(2) *Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. (6) *Brooklyn*
(4) *Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

Miami vs *Brooklyn*
*Indiana* vs Chicago

Indiana vs *Brooklyn*

West:

(1) *San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
(2) *Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
(3) *Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) *Houston* vs. (5) Portland

San Antonio vs *Houston*
*Oklahoma City* vs Los Angeles

Houston vs *Oklahoma City*

Finals : *Oklahoma City* vs Brooklyn


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> How about a compromise, rollwithems can play, but if rollwithems wins he too has to spend the cash at basels dads liquor store.


 @Basel When did Jamel join #TeamBasel ?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Trent said:


> @Basel When did Jamel join #TeamBasel ?



He's always been a Basel guy.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. *(6) Brooklyn*
*(4) Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

Indiana vs. *Chicago*
*Miami* vs. Brooklyn

*Miami* vs. Chicago

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) Houston vs. *(5) Portland*

*San Antonio* vs. Portland
Oklahoma City vs. *Los Angeles Clippers*

*San Antonio* vs. Los Angeles Clippers

FINALS:

*San Antonio* vs. Miami


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Each time I attempt this I'm right at the worse scores... anyway, it's fun to be a part of. Here goes nothing.

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
*(3) Toronto* vs. (6) Brooklyn
*(4) Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

*Indiana* vs. Chicago
*Miami* vs. Toronto

*Miami* vs. Indiana

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
*(4) Houston* vs. (5) Portland

*San Antonio* vs. Houston
*Oklahoma City* vs. Los Angeles Clippers

*San Antonio* vs. Oklahoma City

FINALS:

*Miami* vs. San Antonio


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

East:

(1) *Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
(2) *Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. (6) *Brooklyn*
(4) *Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

*Indiana* vs Chicago
Miami vs *Brooklyn*

*Indiana* vs Brooklyn

West:

(1) *San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
(2) *Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
(3) Los Angeles Clippers vs. (6) *Golden State*
(4) Houston vs. (5) *Portland*

*San Antonio* vs Portland
*Oklahoma City* vs. Golden State

San Antonio vs *Oklahoma City*

Finals

Indiana vs *Oklahoma City*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

77AJ said:


> East:
> 
> (1) *Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
> (2) *Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
> ...



In the Bobcats/Heat thread you picked the Bobcats. Why not show them love here if you're that confident in them?


----------



## uvm4life20 (Nov 19, 2010)

Indiana
Chicago
Brooklyn
Miami

Chicago
Miami

Miami

San Antonio
Houston
Clippers
OKC

Houston
OKC

Houston

Miami


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Basel said:


> In the Bobcats/Heat thread you picked the Bobcats. Why not show them love here if you're that confident in them?


LOL get em Basel


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> In the Bobcats/Heat thread you picked the Bobcats. Why not show them love here if you're that confident in them?


betting interest versus rooting interest two different things.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

77AJ said:


> betting interest versus rooting interest two different things.


Why do you hate the Heat so much ?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. *(6) Brooklyn*
(4) Chicago vs. *(5) Washington*

*Indiana* vs Washington
*Miami* vs Brooklyn

*Indiana* vs Miami

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) Houston vs. *(5) Portland*

San Antonio vs *Portland*
Oklahoma City vs. *LAC*

Portland vs. *LAC*

Finals

*Indiana* vs LAC


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
*(3) Toronto* vs. (6) Brooklyn
*(4) Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

Indiana vs *Chicago*
*Miami* vs Toronto

Chicago vs *Miami*

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers *vs. (6) Golden State
*(4) Houston* vs. (5) Portland

*San Antonio* vs Portland
*Oklahoma City* vs. LAC

*San An *vs. OKC

Finals

*San An* vs Miami


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miami *vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs.* (6) Brooklyn*
*(4) Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

*Indiana* vs Chicago
*Miami* vs Brooklyn

*Miami *vs Indiana

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
*(4) Houston* vs. (5) Portland

San Antonion Vs *Houston*
*OKC *Vs Clippers

*OKC *Vs Houston

Finals:

OKC Vs *Miami*


----------



## omer51 (Jan 31, 2011)

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miam*i vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. *(6) Brooklyn*
*(4) Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

*Indiana (1)* vs Chicago (4)
Miami (2) vs *Brooklyn (6)*

Indian (1) - *Brooklyn (6)*

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
*(4) Houston* vs. (5) Portland

San Antonio(1) - *Houston (4)*
*OKC (2) *- Clippers (3)

*OKC *- Rockets 

*OKC* over the Net


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

East:

*(1) Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
*(2) Miami *vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. *(6) Brooklyn*
*(4) Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

*Indiana *vs Chicago
*Miami *vs Brooklyn

*Indiana *vs Miami

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City *vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers *vs. (6) Golden State
*(4) Houston* vs. (5) Portland

*San Antonio* vs Houston
Oklahoma City vs. *LAC*

*San Antonio* vs. LAC

Finals

*San Antonio* vs Indiana


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

We don't have to guess the number of games each series goes like last year?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> We don't have to guess the number of games each series goes like last year?


I don't recall that ever being a requirement. If people were doing that, didn't matter to me. It's all about picking the winner.


----------



## Jahiegel (Apr 28, 2012)

East:
(1) *Indiana *vs. (8) Atlanta
(2) *Miami *vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) *Toronto *vs. (6) Brooklyn
(4) *Chicago *vs. (5) Washington

*Indiana *vs. Chicago
*Miami *vs. Toronto

Indiana vs. *Miami*

West:
(1) *San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
(2) *Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
(3) *Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) *Houston* vs. (5) Portland

*San Antonio* vs. Houston
*Oklahoma City* vs. Los Angeles Clippers

*San Antonio* vs. Los Angeles Clippers

FINALS:
*Miami* vs. San Antonio


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I just noticed that my picks are identical to the example picks Ron put up. Oh well.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Since it doesn't matter anyway...

Heat over Raps
Pacers over Wizards

Spurs over Blazers
Grizzlies over Clippers

Spurs over Heat


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

East:

(1)* Indiana* vs. (8) Atlanta
(2) *Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. (6) *Brooklyn*
(4) *Chicago *vs. (5) Washington

Indiana vs *Chicago*
Miami vs *Brooklyn*

Chicago vs* Brooklyn*

West:

(1)* San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
(2) *Oklahoma City* vs. (7) Memphis
(3) *Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
(4) Houston vs. (5) *Portland*

*San Antonio* vs Portland
Oklahoma City vs *Los Angeles Clippers*

*San Antonio* vs Los Angeles Clippers 

The NBA Finals:

*Brooklyn Nets* vs San Antonio Spurs


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

East:

(1) *Indiana *vs. (8) Atlanta
(2) *Miami* vs. (7) Charlotte
(3) Toronto vs. *(6) Brooklyn*
*(4) Chicago* vs. (5) Washington

Indiana vs *Chicago*
Miami vs *Brooklyn*

Chicago vs *Brooklyn*

West:

*(1) San Antonio* vs. (8) Dallas
*(2) Oklahoma City *vs. (7) Memphis
*(3) Los Angeles Clippers* vs. (6) Golden State
*(4) Houston* vs. (5) Portland

*San Antonio* vs Houston
*Oklahoma City* vs. Los Angeles Clippers

San Antonio vs *Oklahoma City*

Finals

*Brooklyn* vs. Oklahoma City


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Here are the standings after the 1st round:

1. omer51 - 11
2. Floods - 11
3. RR823 - 10
4. 77AJ - 10
5. TheAnswer - 10
6. Jamel Irief - 9
7. Ender - 9
8. seifer0406 - 9
9. Pacers Fan - 9
10. uvm4life20 - 9
11. Kidd - 9
12. kbdullah - 8
13. Porn Player - 8
14. Smath - 7
15. Jahiegel - 7
16. Bircan - 6
17. stl775 - 5
_____________________

18. BenDengGo - 6
19. Goulet - 3
20. Trent - 3
21. AllRim - 2
22. Diable - 2
23. Firefight - 2
24. gibsonpyper - 2
25. Kruetz 35 - 2
26. Luke - 2
27. OneBadLT123 - 2
28. doctordrizzay - 1
29. EpicFailGuy - 1
30. gross1fan - 1
31. Jace - 1
32. Lakershow24444 - 1
33. Drizzy - 0
34. Gonzo - 0
35. MemphisX - 0
36. hobojoe - 0
37. lOst1 - 0
38. MemphisX - 0

A few notes here:

a. Ties are broken by who posted first in the regular season.
b. Posters who did not participate in the regular season are ineligible.
c. Posters who scored zero in the regular season are ineligible.
d. Posters who did not participate in the first round are ineligible.
e. Banned posters are ineligible.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I am also at 11, despite my score not counting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Here are the standings after the 1st round:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot about @RollWithEm, who was not an admin at the time of this contest. 

Last year when I was away from being admin and then later on became admin in again, I was allowed to participate. Don't change the rules now @Ron.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> You forgot about @RollWithEm, who was not an admin at the time of this contest.
> 
> Last year when I was away from being admin and then later on became admin in again, I was allowed to participate. Don't change the rules now @Ron.


It's truly no big deal. I was just giving @Ron a hard time.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> You forgot about @RollWithEm, who was not an admin at the time of this contest.
> 
> Last year when I was away from being admin and then later on became admin in again, I was allowed to participate. Don't change the rules now @Ron.


You can participate, but you were never going to be paid as a winner. Think about it, Basel. How can the contest retain credibility if I pay an administrator for the win?

I can't do it. Sorry.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Here are the standings after the 2nd round:

1. Floods - 13
2. omer51 - 12
3. RR823 - 12
4. 77AJ - 11
5. uvm4life20 - 11
6. TheAnswer - 11
7. seifer0406 - 11
8. Pacers Fan - 11
9. Jamel Irief - 10
10. Kidd - 10
11. Ender - 9
12. Porn Player - 9
13. kbdullah - 9
14. Smath - 9
15. Jahiegel - 8
16. bircan - 7
17. stl775 - 5
_____________________

18. BenDengGo - 6
19. Trent - 3
20. Goulet - 3
21. OneBadLT123 - 2
22. Knick Killer - 2
23. gibsonpyper - 2
24. AllRim - 2
25. Luke - 2
26. Diable - 2
27. Firefight - 2
28. Kruetz35 - 2
29. doctordrizzay - 1
30. gross1fan - 1
31. Lakershow24444 - 1
32. EpicFailGuy - 1
33. Jace - 1
34. lOst1 - 0
35. MemphisX - 0
36. hobojoe - 0
37. Drizzy - 0
38. Gonzo - 0

A few notes here:

a. Ties are broken by who posted first in the regular season.
b. Posters who did not participate in the regular season are ineligible.
c. Posters who scored zero in the regular season are ineligible.
d. Posters who did not participate in the first round are ineligible.
e. Banned posters are ineligible.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Also, a point of clarification, just to ensure everyone knows the rules:

Just because you got a conference final match-up right, doesn't mean you necessarily get credit for it. *You have to ensure that each team won their respective conference semi-final series against the team you predicted they would beat.*

For example, you could correctly have OKC and San Antonio in the Western Conference Finals. But if you predicted OKC beat anyone else other than the Clippers and/or San Antonio beat anyone else other than Portland, you won't get credit for the conference final match-up either.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Here are the standings after the 3rd round:

1. Floods - 13
2. omer51 - 12
3. RR823 - 12
4. 77AJ - 11
5. uvm4life20 - 11
6. TheAnswer - 11
7. seifer0406 - 11
8. Pacers Fan - 11
9. Jamel Irief - 10
10. Kidd - 10
11. Porn Player - 10
12. Ender - 9
13. kbdullah - 9
14. Smath - 9
15. Jahiegel - 8
16. bircan - 7
17. stl775 - 5
_____________________

18. BenDengGo - 6
19. Trent - 3
20. Goulet - 3
21. OneBadLT123 - 2
22. Knick Killer - 2
23. gibsonpyper - 2
24. AllRim - 2
25. Luke - 2
26. Diable - 2
27. Firefight - 2
28. Kruetz35 - 2
29. doctordrizzay - 1
30. gross1fan - 1
31. Lakershow24444 - 1
32. EpicFailGuy - 1
33. Jace - 1
34. lOst1 - 0
35. MemphisX - 0
36. hobojoe - 0
37. Drizzy - 0
38. Gonzo - 0

A few notes here:

a. Ties are broken by who posted first in the regular season.
b. Posters who did not participate in the regular season are ineligible.
c. Posters who scored zero in the regular season are ineligible.
d. Posters who did not participate in the first round are ineligible.
e. Posters who have been banned at any time during the contest are ineligible.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

And that will do it. No one can score any additional points from the title series, even if you did call the Finals series right, because along the way you got some match-up wrong (see my post earlier in this thread).

So, we have our winners...they are:

Floods - 13 points. $500.
omer51 - 12 points. $250.
RR823 - 12 points. $100.

omer51 gets the tie-breaker since he posted his original choices for standings finishes prior RR823 doing so.

No one else scored more than 11 points, and we had several finishers there.

Floods, omer51, RR823, please send my your PayPal account information. If you do not have a PayPal account, sign up for one. It's free. Your payouts will be made on June 21, 2014, right after the 7th game of the Finals (if its played). In any event, if the series should end before the 7th game, the payout day will be June 20, 2014.

Thanks to all that participated!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn. I would have been leading this thing if I wasn't made an admin. I'm at 14 right now. Bummer.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Damn. I would have been leading this thing if I wasn't made an admin. I'm at 14 right now. Bummer.


Sorry man. I would have won it if I wasn't an admin, LOL.

I think.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

As RR 823 pointed out, I ****ed up badly. He ended up in second, not omer51, due to the time stamp.

But I won't penalize omer51 for my ****-up. I've decided to give them both $250. Floods, no don't go say you deserve $750 now LOL.


----------

